# permatex black ultra



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Villager, 1995 had a bad oil leak on the front valve cover. To replace it requires taking the distributer out. Not a good design. Like taking out the heart to get to a splinter.

So, I cleaned the valve cover with degreaser and smeared permatex ultra black along the seam of the valve cover. Let it set up over night and drove it all week. No leak.

This has been your DIY tip of the day.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool. I normally use red. In my trade, black Loktite is pretty much a super glue, so I stay away from anything that is black.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

He is referring to RTV (i.e. gasket making compound) and not thread locker.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> He is referring to RTV (i.e. gasket making compound) and not thread locker.


Rtv black ultra has lots of uses. It's a strong adhesive. I had rubber door seals coming off and glued them back on with black ultra. Same with a replacement outside mirror (glass only). Very useful stuff.


----------

